# Hobby Carving (some pictures)



## quincyhoke (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm currently in college and carve as a hobby. I want to get more involved when time and money allows, but in the meantime I do what I can. Any critiques are welcome!


----------



## fatgraderman (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks really good to me. Nice work!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nice carvings. What wood are you using?


----------



## quincyhoke (Nov 22, 2014)

buzz sawyer said:


> Very nice carvings. What wood are you using?


I try to use incense cedar when I can get it for better weathering, but my main alternative is ponderosa pine.


----------



## twoclones (Nov 29, 2014)

Your bears are 'cute' and CUTE SELLS. It looks like you're using marbles for eyes. Getting away from marbles and using a die grinder to make eyes is one of the best moves I every made. Burnished eyes never fall out...


----------



## quincyhoke (Nov 29, 2014)

twoclones said:


> Your bears are 'cute' and CUTE SELLS. It looks like you're using marbles for eyes. Getting away from marbles and using a die grinder to make eyes is one of the best moves I every made. Burnished eyes never fall out...


I like the idea. After grinding them out what do you use to give them definition?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Great work keep it up


----------



## Landmark (Dec 1, 2014)

nice.


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice carvings, I wish I could do that. Guess I'll have to stick to producing carving tools and knives... I just can't seem to ever produce anything but maybe a mini bear, and they don't look half as good as yours.


----------



## twoclones (Dec 10, 2014)

quincyhoke said:


> I like the idea. After grinding them out what do you use to give them definition?



Burnishing burns the eyes in. When the burn isn't complete, I use a sharpie for touch-up.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 11, 2014)

Have a machinist turn a concave end on a steel rod, chuck it in a drill and press hard while on high speed.


----------



## twoclones (Dec 16, 2014)

You can make an eye tool yourself pretty easily. I use a rotary rasp with 1/4" shank, a variable speed drill, and a dremel with a grinding stone. Note that cheap rotary rasps do not always fit the chuck of a die grinder... 

Chuck up the rasp in the drill and hold the drill in a vise or with a clamp. Set the speed to low, and grind a bowl shape in the end while the drill is running. You could even use a 1/4" bolt rather than the rasp. 

I like the rasp because after burnishing the eyes, I can use it to round the nose or knock a sharp edge from the lips.


----------



## quincyhoke (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank


twoclones said:


> You can make an eye tool yourself pretty easily. I use a rotary rasp with 1/4" shank, a variable speed drill, and a dremel with a grinding stone. Note that cheap rotary rasps do not always fit the chuck of a die grinder...
> 
> Chuck up the rasp in the drill and hold the drill in a vise or with a clamp. Set the speed to low, and grind a bowl shape in the end while the drill is running. You could even use a 1/4" bolt rather than the rasp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas and input. I am going to need to get a dremel seems like. Wouldn't be a bad investment I'm sure. I will have to try this.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 16, 2015)

The only "critique" I have is the go away bear looks far to friendly to be saying go away! You managed "cute" or "friendly" without looking foolishly cartoony. Very cool.


----------



## quincyhoke (Jan 16, 2015)

Wannabe123 said:


> The only "critique" I have is the go away bear looks far to friendly to be saying go away! You managed "cute" or "friendly" without looking foolishly cartoony. Very cool.


Thanks! I actually put Go Away on the back of all the Welcome signs I put with the bears. This little touch always seems to be a good attention getter for me.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I really dig this wood carving stuff, wish I had any artistic talent. I tried to carve a chess piece out of a pine stump once. Started out going to be a rook, then a pawn, then became a bishop. It was not appropriate for display and was burned.

Oh and I could definitely see that bench on my front porch.


----------



## boyd.tate.7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mt2385 (Apr 21, 2015)

very nice work. I especially liked the chair. what did you use for the clear coating on it?


----------



## bikemike (May 23, 2015)

quincyhoke said:


> I'm currently in college and carve as a hobby. I want to get more involved when time and money allows, but in the meantime I do what I can. Any critiques are welcome! Yeah buddy you got the gift. Yeah that hobby will bring in some cash for you for your saw supplies and extrapocket cash. They look really good nice job


----------

